# Sometimes you just gotta love the blinkies



## Overread (Apr 15, 2011)

Yep was messing around with the flash and a mirror - net result a total blowout of a shot, but the little blinkies on the camera LCD - oh did they have other ideas and the result is:







I'm half tempted to mess around doing this again sometime and probably pay a little more attention to small details and all the like (oh and composition as well...) but still - :mrgreen:


----------



## Rekd (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow.

That's very original. I like it. You may be on to something there, please be sure to post more results if you pursue this. :thumbup:


----------



## kundalini (Apr 15, 2011)

You need a haircut mate.


----------



## Overread (Apr 16, 2011)

hehe thanks guys  - though my hair isn't that long yet --- I mean I can still put off getting it trimmed a little for ages yet


----------



## Rekd (Apr 16, 2011)

Overread said:


> hehe thanks guys  - though my hair isn't that long yet --- I mean I can still put off getting it trimmed a little for ages yet


 
The long hair adds mountains to the photo. Nicely played.

When people ask me why I grow my hair long, (It's about 5 inches above my butt-crack), I grab it and pull it over the top of my head and say I'm saving it to use for a comb-over when I start losing it on top. Or if I'm somewhere I don't really want to be I'll drag it around under my chin and up past my ear and hang myself.


----------

